# MISC | New and Purposed Railway Stations and Terminals from around the world



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

so people tell me what new Railway Stations are being built or planned in the world

i know that San francisco is planning on building the Transbay Transit Center will include Cal Train and the California High Speed Railway which will be the begining of a new HSR revolution in the United States

NYC is building the East Side Access Project which will bring LIRR to Grand Central

Miami is building the Central Station which will bring Amtrak, Tri Rail, Metrorail, light Rail, People mover and High Speed Rail to this Grand Central of Miami

Alantia is planning to build a Central Station to call Amtrak, MARTA and Regional Rail to this station

Minneapolis is planning for a multi mode Transit Station in Minnesota

JR Osaka Station will be ready for a major remoddeling and this time a huge one

ST. Louis will have a Multi Mode Station very soon with Amtrak, Metrolink, Regional Rail and so on

there is alot of more stations and such that are being built and planned so please add info if you want and add pictures of you want too i don't mind at all


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

and i am happy that the United States is going Mass Transit finally it is going now thank god because Mass Transit its the way to go


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

werid nobody posted but me??? i guess i made the wrong topic


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Songoten2554 said:


> werid nobody posted but me??? i guess i made the wrong topic


The topic is maybe too broad - the list would be endless. In general, it's an interesting topic, but maybe better to focus in this single thread on the US?


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

Songoten2554 said:


> werid nobody posted but me??? i guess i made the wrong topic


Plus you only gave it a few hours - during which everyone in europe would have been asleep! (Or out clubbing) Leaving only the americas to reply.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Songoten2554 said:


> werid nobody posted but me??? i guess i made the wrong topic


I don't think anybody knows what a purposed station is. Is it something to do with dolphins?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i mean Railway Stations anybody can post this if they want


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

OK let me start................................small

My hometown Alphen aan den Rijn in the Netherlands, the whole area around the station is being developed with a new station for the Intercity trains and for the RijnGouwelijn Lightrail project. Plus there will be a new bus station, offices and a hotel.

The old station building, that was demolished recently.


















And this is how it's going to be, most of the buildings don't have a final design yet.

Wind tunnel test:










The round structure is for bicycles:























































more info (in Dutch):
Station area:
http://www.alphenaandenrijn.nl/Smartsite.shtml?id=11119
Rijngouwelijn:
http://www.rijngouwelijn.nl/index.php?pageId=1


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Well,not new,and not proposed,but the Kelenföld Railway Terminal in Budapest will be completely rebuilt in the project of the new metro line.
Now it looks like this:








And will look like this:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The new railway/bus station in Ljubljana, Slovenia:


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow cool keep posting people i mean this is awsome i knew that they are building new stations or renovating them

it can be from anywhere Europe, Asia, Africa, North and South America you name it


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Glasgow International Airport Train Station*
The Glasgow International Airport Rail Link is currently under construction and will be open in 2010 with trains running every 15 minutes to Glasgow Central Station.

The train station is being built around 500 meters from the airport be connected to Terminal 1 via a covered walkway with travelators.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

cool Glasglow is getting an Train Station by the Airport cool

keep it up people post pics or anything related to the topic


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Songoten2554 said:


> cool Glasglow is getting an Train Station by the Airport cool
> 
> keep it up people post pics or anything related to the topic


Yup, well the above is for Glasgow International Airport.

Glasgow Prestwick Airport already has its own train station with trains every 30 minutes to Glasgow Central Station.


----------



## zfreeman (Jun 5, 2007)

A new Travel Interchange was opened earlier this year in my old home town in the UK.

The Rail Station buildings themselves were built in the late 1990's but have been upgraded and integrated to the bus station which was completely rebuilt and the entire thing has had a bit of a refurbishment. 

www.btint.co.uk Barnsley Interchange (not many images here)

They are using it as an impetus to redevelop the whole town,

www.remakingbarnsley.co.uk (many more here)


----------



## zfreeman (Jun 5, 2007)

Work is still continuing on Stratford International station on HS1, and the entire area for the Olympics.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Fairfield Metro Center in Fairfield, CT for Metro North - will also include an office park and a Hilton









Also there's a proposal to build a Metro-North station in West Haven, CT









In the future, Moynihan Station will probably replace Penn Station in Manhattan








It will be built in what is currently the main post office

Also in New York City, they're building a new station by which Metro-North will serve the New Yankee Stadium


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks thats cool new developments i have heard of the yankee stadium one for Metro North

i also heard of the High Speed Rail in California i hope it does get built it needs too and then the United States it will Jump Start Production of HSR


----------



## tr (May 30, 2004)

Taipei Underground Railway Stations


*Taipei Gate, Airport Express Station*, Fumihiko Maki
*Taipei Main Station and Central Park Master Plan*, EDS
http://www.edsgroup.com.tw/image/p040/video.WMV
http://www.dorts.gov.tw/tech/techjour/tcj36/e10.pdf



















*Nangang Station*





































*Songshan Station*


----------



## richhill (Oct 24, 2007)

Adamstown station - just west of Dublin. Opened in April 2007.


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Some projects in the Netherlands

Refurbishment of the Hague Central Station, to be completed in 2011:




























Refurbishment of Utrecht Central Station, to be completed in 2013:










Refurbishment of Arnhem Central Station, to be completed in 2010:



















Refurbishment of Rotterdam Central Station, to be completed in 2010:










Refurbishment of Amsterdam Central Station, to be completed in 2012:


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

*1.Antwerp, Central Station *

- *Description:* The historic Central Station of Antwerp is undergoing the greatest extension since it's year of completion (1905). 
-->3 new floors, supporting new railway lines, a shopping center,... A 3,8 km long new tunnel running under the city center to support the HST-line which will now run straight into the city's heart. A new second entrance. The square in front of the station will be redesigned, as well as the surrounding streets. Finally, the historic part is being restored to it's former glory.
- *Cost: *around 800 million euro
- *Design:* Jordi Farando (square)
- *Current status:* the tunnel was inaugurated in april 2007, the levels -1, -3 are open, level -2 will open at the end of this year, along with the second entrance. Restoration work will be complete in 2009.

*The renders:*

































The new second entrance:









The square in front of the station:

















*Pictures (by Da Vinci and myself):*


















shopping galery:


















second entrance:



























restoration work:


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

This is a project for a second High Speed Trainterminal in Brussels. It's not sure this wil be realised.































































_All pictures are copyright of Eurostation_


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona Sants expansion, to be completed in 2010.
Barcelona La Sagrera, new station to be completed in 2011.


----------



## Fitó...!!! (Dec 6, 2006)

I like what i see of the Antwerp Central Station project. Nice.


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

Believe it or not: the Russians have used Antwerp-Central as inspiration for a station in Moskou!


----------



## vank (Oct 29, 2007)

Central Station in Antwerp is wonderfull. You must see that.

:banana: NMBS Belgium rules


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

Fitó...!!! said:


> I like what i see of the Antwerp Central Station project. Nice.


It's always exciting to get out of a train there. A real 19th century vibe if you're on the +1 level, and a slick modern look on the underground levels. Really cool. If you're ever around, you should definitely try to check it out!









- - - - - - - - - - -

Another Belgian station renovation (+ environment) project, not as spectacular as the Antwerp & Liège railway stations, but still nice: Saint Peter Station in Ghent:

Current situation:










Future situation:










An underground level will be added, there will be new infrastructure for public transport (bus + tram) and the platforms will be transformed. It will take a while to accomplish this, because all traffic will continue as usual during the construction.










The future bus station + urban developments.





































The future rear side of the station. Today there hardly is anything more than a simple door and tram tunnel acces on this side of the station.



















Two rather hazy renderings of the future hall underneath the platforms.










Urban development next to the station.

A thread exists about this project on the Belgian forum (in Dutch). More renderings and some photos that show the current state of this station can be found there: The Ghent-Saint-Peter Railwaystation thread on the .Be-forum


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

vank said:


> Central Station in Antwerp is wonderfull. You must see that.
> 
> :banana: NMBS Belgium rules


Ow yeah!!!


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

really nice designs.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Nasrec Station, Johannesburg.

_Courtesy of Mo Rush_

This is the station for the Nasrec Sports Precinct, which houses Soccer City stadium wich will host the opening and closing game of the 2010 Soccer World Cup.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

great more stations please is there more projects that i am not aware off?


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

It's not as exciting but they're building a new station near to East Midlands Airport in the UK. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Midlands_Parkway_railway_station


----------



## zfreeman (Jun 5, 2007)

Pule said:


> *Cape Town Train Station*
> 
> _*courtesy of Mo Rush*_
> 
> *Cape Town Station: 2010 Revitalization*





Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Sorry, I really don't like it. It has nothing to it really - it's very bland, very much unlike the South African nation as a rule.





Maelstrom said:


> Cape Town station doesn't look that bad Svartmetall. It's not the greatest design, but it's far from bad. The brown is a bit overbearing, but over all it's very modern and sleek.





Pule said:


> I agree with you Maels, by the way that's just renovations for 2010. The governmet is to spend billions of rands on that station to make it of an international transport interconnective mode.


Well it has to be better than what is already there, it will bring a focus to the area opening out the square in front of the station. I had difficulty finding the station in 2005 this would make it much more obvious.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

zfreeman said:


> Well it has to be better than what is already there, it will bring a focus to the area opening out the square in front of the station. I had difficulty finding the station in 2005 this would make it much more obvious.


It will definately be better than what is currently there.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

New station in southern Amsterdam, just completed:



xlchrisij said:


> Zoom;


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

@ the last pic, it seems like it's coming out of space. 
some other projcet, i havent pictueres of it, but stations in almere, and lelystad in the world famous 'polders' are going to extend within 5 years it has to be done so pictures will follow soon. they won't be huge, but 5 stations in almere gonna be extended with 2 tracks so thats 10 tracks within one city, plus one new station for some other part of town/.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Is that 'Seal' standing closest? lol


>


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

the new Amsterdam Station is stunning...!

love the lights and the design


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

it can be any station that is new being built it can be platform expansions anything or rennovations things like that.

the new ansterdam station looks like the space mountain in Disney world, and the capes station looks huge wow.

keep it up and thanks for the pictures

the east midlands parkway is going to be great and a good addition as well because it will provide passenegers that live in that town to use it.


----------

